# Star Wars Dogs



## DaGoZi (Dec 10, 2007)

These are some funny pics of dogs I found:

Star Wars Dogs

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh lovely! They all look so dutifully and cuddly.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol great pics


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

aaahhh they are sweet shame about the fat one feel sorry for it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good pics (I felt sorry for him too poor thing)


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah its a shame they let him get that fat,
they must want him to die at a early age not to say about the health for the dog


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it must be so dificult for him to just walk about let alone play or do things that dogs love.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

he proberly doesnt walk much let alone play is out of the question,
id like to get my hands on him wouldnt be fat for long,


----------

